# Sofia Vergara...



## musclepump (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## AnnaDTX (Aug 9, 2005)

eh, shes ok.  I think Latin women are so hot but shes not that hot. Thalia and Roselayn Sanchez are hot.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Got anymore pics?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

>


Nice man  
some more on her.





















This one is for Monkey




Just for him to know that not all is lost


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2005)

LOVE THE FRECKLES ON HER CHEST!!! - :bounce:






This one's cute too, and there's a new SUPER HOT latina girl on the
scene, but I don't remember her name -


----------



## AnnaDTX (Aug 9, 2005)

eve mendes


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> eve mendes


You mean EVA MENDES?!!












































And some extra just for the APE.
screen saver #1 

Screen Saver #2 

Sreen Saver #3 

WallPaper


----------



## cappo5150 (Aug 9, 2005)

the first girl sofia, her last name means cock in spanish, well almost. Verga = cock.

Just a random thought.


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2005)

Sofia Verga was hot 5 or more years ago, I usto watch her on Mexican TV back in the late 90's.......now she is looking old.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 9, 2005)

Iris Chacon


----------

